
Boeing admits sensor malfunctions on 737 MAX caused 346 deaths - undecisive
https://news.sky.com/story/boeing-admits-sensor-malfunctioned-on-crash-planes-11684724
======
undecisive
The bit that really grinds with me:

> From the days immediately following the Lion Air accident, we've had teams
> of our top engineers and technical experts [...] to finalize and implement a
> software update to ensure accidents like [...] never happen again [...]
> we're taking the time to get the software update right

This implies that they knew, from the days immediately following the Lion Air
accident (the first one in October that killed 189 human beings), that a
software update was needed, the gravity of the situation and what was at risk.
They didn't feel the need to say "ground the planes" or apply some kind of
hotfix so that the deaths couldn't happen again.

